# Have you ever met someone called ...?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Then suggest the next name

I will start

Alice


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Bart


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Is anyone outside of the Simpsons actually called Bart? Not in my world.
Damien?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dwight?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Negative. 

Hank?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Annalena?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Can't say I have.

Kinsa


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Moritz


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

No.
Dan


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.
Jeanne


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yes.
Joanne?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes

Stuart?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Jamil?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Met a Jamal but no Jamil.

Tyler?


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

yes

Karen?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes! Haven't just met but know her.

Holly?


----------



## umhiloliobviouslyneedhelp (Apr 4, 2021)

Actually yes but we arent close

Ashley?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Sabrina


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Pedro?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No 
Natasha


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope. I don't know why that's funny to me. I guess I think of a James Bond character since I have no real-life reference.

Aimie?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Eva


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Logan?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Daisy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Oddly enough, no.

Jimmy?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Sandra?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Howard?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Melissa?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Edward?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.

Cynthia?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Aubrey?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Lara?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shelby?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Karen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Craig?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Melvin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Monica?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.

Ted


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so.

Hubert?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope.

Brian?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes 

Meghan?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes

Kelly?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes 
Celia?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Aaron?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Nathael?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Joshua?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Marybeth?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Clay?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Randall?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sandra?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Perry?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Jerry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Brendan?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Eleanor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes.


Tucker?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Alysson?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jeremy?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.

Ally?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oscar?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.

Chad?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No.
Lola?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Herbert?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

No
Dorothy?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Rachel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Sidney?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Albert?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No.

Carlton?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shannon?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes,

Elizabeth?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Stanley?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Beata?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Shane?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Anya?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tyler?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Johanna?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Logan?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

No

Elon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Charlotte?


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes

Autumn?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mario?


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes

Loredana?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Rachel?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes.

Waldo ?...


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Justin?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. Dustin?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No

Galina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Gerard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Evan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm....Maybe but I can't remember.

Lucious?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Phyllis?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes. 

Ned?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Roy?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, saw one today actually.

Rory?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tara?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes

Mandy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Lucas?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Heath?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Brendan?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Werner?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

George?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. William?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Paul?


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes, he was in a wheelchair.

Evan


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, 

Tullalah?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Jemima?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Logan?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Russell?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Grant?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Poppy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Donna?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 
Delia?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Julia?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes.
Sophia?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Jason?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes

Pauline?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Colin?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Pierre?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No

Frieda?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Vivienne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Kato?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Pia?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jeremy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Rose?


----------



## Lauralyn (Jun 21, 2021)

No

Timothy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Harper?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

No

Johann?


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

No.

Laila?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Janet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes

Tom Cruise


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Could have; he was filming down the block once.

Stankisha


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Logan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Buford?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

No sir.

Rosangela?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lindsey?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No. 

Nina?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

Brendan?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.

Renée


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.

Oscar?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Roy?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Dina?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sean?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Sonny?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Katja?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No

Denzel?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Cristina?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes

Toby?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes 
Daniel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Austin?


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, 

Rod?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bruce?


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

yes.
Katherine?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Monica?


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Yes
Maya?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Elise?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No

Jace?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Keith?


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

No
Sophie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope
Roger Twirlystache?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Leah?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Martha?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Janet?


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes! And she is a lovely person... who worked at the last job I was at. Not in the same team, but we talked here and there and she would always look so happy to see me...

Guillermo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 


Calvin?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Aye

Emma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Orb said:


> Aye
> 
> Emma


Yes.


Meredith?


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Joshua?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

Have you ever met someone called Luna? (Apparently, the name has became a really popular name for girls recently and I don't like it 😒)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I really like it.

Jimbob Twirlybird?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No but I really like it.
> 
> Jimbob Twirlybird?


I really like it too, but don't like fact that it has become more popular... I feel less special. 

No, I have not met someone named Jimbon Twirlybird, not sure what dimension one would have to go to meet someone named like that.

Have you ever met someone called Jade?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

(In theory, I think someone could probably change their surname to "Twirlybird" if they wanted to).

Ummm. I think his name was Jaden but it might have been Jade. I can't remember so I'll give it a maybe.

Red?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pamela?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, she was nice, she gave me a treadmill.

Franklin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I might have known a guy who had a turtle named Franklin once if that counts.  

Beth?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Marigold?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No, only the gloves

Trent?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Albert Fightinthebees?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, he's my honey harvesting sensei. 

Courtney Tizone the 10th?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Charles?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

As a middle name, if that counts?

Zachary?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Beverly?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably, but I can't recall anybody specific.

Stankisha?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Elmer?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

No.

Angus?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah, IIRC there was an Angus at secondary school. You might expect that in Scotland.

Morag?̂ (a very nice girl at school, my parents' late tabby cat was also called that but not related).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.

Bly?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Rebecca? (Love this name)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Tyler?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes. That was actually the name of the main bully I had in middle school, therefore I don't like it. 

Leonard?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I barely know him but yes.

Richard?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Not that I'm aware of. It's possible as it's pretty common but I've simply failed to ask their name.

Constance?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jeremy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Ken?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Ben?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

No. 

Yasmine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That one, I have not encountered. 

Jason?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

No.

Aaron?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

William?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Does Prince William count?  (Feeling like a social hermit for saying more no's than yes').

Oliver?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Shelton?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bradley?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

John?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Bradley?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope, no Bradleys around here.

Ever meet someone called Reed?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Cassie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Evan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe. 

Roy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Julia?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe.

Mark?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Arlo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Hillary?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Howard?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Kyle?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Leonard?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope

Esther?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Herbert?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Norbert?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Carolyn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably.

Tommy (I have had such horrible luck with this name. Every Tommy I ever met was mean  )?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mason?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No.

Rachel?̂


----------



## Mary.Guertena (Aug 4, 2021)

No. 

Ashley?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, but spelled different.

Grace?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Helga?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope

Alex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Phyllis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Rhonda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Barbara?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Harvey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Angela?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Eduardo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Monica?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

George?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Dave?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Jan?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Heather?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Avery?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Darrell?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yes, my cousin

Enid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Oscar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Jonathan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Evelyn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Jethro?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Barney?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Samuel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Colin?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Maxine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Thelma?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Louise?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Barry?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope

Harry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes 

Mary?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Sally?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Edna?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Gertrude?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Sherri?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Not that I recall although I do know a Shari ... oh so close

Rod?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, one of my Uncles.

Bubba?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jenna?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Kurt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Darren?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

Katrina?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No, never.

Bartholomew?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Charlie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Paul?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Gregory?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Lance?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Lyndon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Brandon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe. 

Trista?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Maria?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Debbie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Nicole?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes.

Mikaela?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Felix?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Raymond?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Keith?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Ivan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Jimmy?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep.

Youssef?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Nancy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Clancy?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Clarence?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Taylor?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Tyler?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Walter?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

William?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Vanessa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Courtney?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Shirley?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Gail?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lucinda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Felicia?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Kind of, webex chat for work

George?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes. 

Henry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bethany?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Brian?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Erica?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

Ever met a John Smith or a Jane Doe?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Todd?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Cherry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Neneh?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No (it took me a few seconds to see the reference)

Harold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Dennis?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Andrew?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Brad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Harold? (Oops)

Henry?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

John Hamilton?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Elizabeth?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Carolyn?


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

No

Regina?


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

No Regina, knew a Reginald.

Emily?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Edward?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Edna?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Edgar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Evan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

Evalyn?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I knew an Evelyn 

Eve?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Hope?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Benjamin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Fred?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Raymond?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Roger?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Aaron?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Sharon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Roger?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. He was the kid who used to stab me in the leg with his pencil.  

Kathy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…several in fact!


Jane?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have not. But @WillYouStopDave I was stabbed with a pencil also, but it was in the back, and his name wasn't Roger. 

Jeeves?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Dexter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Nathan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Robin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Amy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Morgan?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Might've. 

Apple?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sylvia?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Debra/Deborah?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Helen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Might have.

Joe?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Emily?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Rita?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think so. 

Reina?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No

Marilyn


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Arthur?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think so.

Craig?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Adam?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

James?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Zachary?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Cassidy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shelby?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not IRL

Linda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…several in fact!


Jordan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Patricia?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Hannah?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Julie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Harry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Darren?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Peter?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Angel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Todd?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Joey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Regina?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Astor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Vincent?


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Yes!

Austin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Casey?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Cody?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Vivian?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Tom?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Paula?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Jamie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Colleen?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Angela?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Molly?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Audrey?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Leah?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Logan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Valerie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I feel like I have - but not a confident yes

Kurt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Dwight?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Gabriel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Adam?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Miguel?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sarah?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Simon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Kyle?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Randy?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No

Catherine?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Helen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Howard?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Kevin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Lori?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Callum?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Julia?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Ray?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Phyllis?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Dick?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes and his last name went well with his first name 😂

Pam?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope

Savannah?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Bobby?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Timothy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Sue?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Diane?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Ellen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jordan?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Tara?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Cliff?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Barbara?


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

Yes, went by Barb.

Zane?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Gary?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup

Bartholomew?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

John?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, my dad.

Noah?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Rosco?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Roy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Michelle?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Otto?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

James?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Albert?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Afton?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Anita?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Cally?


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

nah, i'm too award for girld/dating


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Never met a Floyd

Todd?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Charlotte?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Marcie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Lance?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Walter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Freddie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Owen?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Maureen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mindy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Scott?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Brendan?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Veronica?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Will?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Irene?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Ollie?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Sophie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Cat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Adam?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Eve?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tiffany?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Jordan?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Michael?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My half-brother, yes

Reginald?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dixie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Grace?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Stanley?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Jay?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Jan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Logan?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Carly?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Madison?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Emily?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A nurse practitioner and also a girl who lived a few houses down from me when I was a kid come to mind. The girl was in my grade but we rarely talked at all. Must've made the mistake of mentioning her going to my school, because even to this day my dad annoys me by implying there was something between us. He does this with other women I happen to encounter. Really annoying.

Ernest?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Evelyn?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Charlotte?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Annie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Shannon?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Mark?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Gary?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Tara?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yes, i think

Reilly?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No 

Levi?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Donna?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

John?


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

yes several.

Dolly?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Benjamin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Francesco Twirlystache?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Dude where can I meet him?

Wolf? (yes that's a name)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I only know of Wolf Blitzer but I haven't met him.

Kenny?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Laurence?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, but everyone called him Larry.

Danny?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Manuel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe. 

Mike?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No but many Michaels. Their nick name is Michi here

Eren?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Susan?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Susan no, Susanne yes

Evelyn?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm going to say I think so because I think it was my grandmother's middle name.

Lee?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

I don't think so

Janet?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Shantrel?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Chantal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Sally?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes!!!

Tristan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Barbara?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Probably (edit: actually yes)

Christina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

Jolene?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No, I wish

Shanice?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ron?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Harry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.

Thelma?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Lukas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Dorothy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Will?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

He preferred to be called William 

Dustin?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Justin?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.

Artemis?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Sailor Moon 🥺 No i haven’t 

Luna?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Neil?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No 

Flora?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Taylor?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Arielle?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Simon?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes, my cousin

Elias


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Doug?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Freddie


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Julie?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Jacky?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Ginger?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Randy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Linda?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Polly?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Pamela?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Rusty?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Negative

Ernie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Burt?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

no lol

edward?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Kurt?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Adam?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Joseph?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Pamela?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, if Pam counts.

Philip?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

My ex's name was Filip

Kevin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Helga?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

David?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Cedrick?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Judith?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Fredrick?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes, was spelled Frederick though

Hannah?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so but it was very long ago.

Kerri?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Kyle?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Kathy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Katharina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Harold?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Nah

Alexandra?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. 

Tara?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Andrew?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I remember Andrew. The kid was barely 10 yet he was super tall and a big wimp. I can only imagine how he looks like now. Is he still the gentle giant he was?

Ever met a Karen?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, wife of my best friend

Katie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Adam?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Catherine?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


April?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Sasha?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Henry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Carrie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Marcus?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Martin?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Vivian?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Caroline?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Gail?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Gabriella?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Robin?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Billie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Kacey?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Cassandra?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Curtis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Elroy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Merlin?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Gregory?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Tyler?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ray?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Stephanie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Stanley Silverfish?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sebastian?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Jeremy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Chad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Marcus?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Mia?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Chuck?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Abigail?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Stacey?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Brad?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Bret?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Samuel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe 

Roger?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

nop.

Irene?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Molly?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Laurean?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Lisa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Tara?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Phillip?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

Brock?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dennis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Hector?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Vera?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Oliver?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Wayne?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Maurice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ashley?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Doree?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Cheryl?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes one of my first crushes (wonder what she's doing these days).

Laura?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Mildred?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Trevor?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Jack?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes - strange guy who liked to keep shrimp in his pockets...

Rose?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Maureen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Paula?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Claudia?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Amber?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Sharon?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Mathea?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Belinda?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Helena?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Janet?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Dorcas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Candice?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Jeremy?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes, my best friend growing up actually. Memories...

Carina?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Larisa?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I think so...it sounds so familiar!

Krissy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Celeste?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No but I met a good video game called Celeste

Adrian?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Natalie?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Natalya?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Boris?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No

Yuri?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gretchen?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No but Greta

William?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Sean?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yup...

Carolina?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jackson?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No

Jessica?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Jasmine?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Larry Crow?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Marla?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

no

marlon?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Brandon?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Liesl?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Ted?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Timmy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

No just Tim

Thomas?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Roberto?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably

Edgar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Sean?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Doris?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Hm no

celine?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

No

Raul?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Edgar?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Roman?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Josh?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Frank?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Spencer?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I believe so, yes.

Cherin?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Tara?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Alana?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Kyle?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Henry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bridget?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Maria?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Mario?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Greg?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Perry?


----------



## PinkPop8 (12 mo ago)

No.

Jerry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Mitchell?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Paolo?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Nate?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lewis?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure

Reuben?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Katelyn?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Daphne?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Enos?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Athena?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Bob?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Seems like I have but not sure.

Donald?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't think so. 

Mickey?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've met a few Michael's but no-one that called themselves Mickey.

Laila?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gerald?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes 

Ethan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Evan?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Mari?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Sam?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes.

Taylor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Carter?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Lawrence?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes (unfortunately)

Nathan?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes

Charlton?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Margot?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't think so. 

---

Robbie?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rob and Robert. Robbie, nope.

Rosanna?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Howard?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Stephan?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

If that's pronounced (Ste-fawn), Yes.

Antwone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Nelly?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Emma?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Lucy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I am sure I have. 

Pearl?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Minnie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Andrew?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Cody?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Tom?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes my uncle

Tim?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Tammy?


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

Yes

Tabea?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope

Alfred?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.
Abby?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes.

Reginald?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Alison?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Darryl?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I think so, it sounds very familiar.

Deana?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Deanna, yes

Erica?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Sharon?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Annette?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Roger Hoganstache?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Carrie?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Maria?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Wilburn?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Chloe?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Stefano?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Sandeep?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Sahil?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

Ever met a Rudy, and was he rude?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Zoey?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Nope.

Ever met a Monique who you thought was a pretty unique gal?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dean?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Frodo?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

no but my first pet was called Bilbo if that counts 😆

Sean?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes

- - -

Jean?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Rene?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Danny?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Derek?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Am not sure but I think so.

Raymond?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Liam?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Caedmon?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think so.

Henry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

Levin?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No

Rose?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes 

Jack?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe

Martha?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Zachary?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Marc?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Katrina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. Had a massive crush on her. 😊 

Alisa?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Zeke?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Simon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Simone?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes

Jill?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so 

Alex?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Julio?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes.

Drake?

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Owen?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Trisha?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so

Midge?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Blanche?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Wade?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Dwyane?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think so.

Charlotte?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Connor?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Donna?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Rupert?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Hayley?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Vernon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tonya?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Archie?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No. 

Holly?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Ricardo?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Enrico?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Connor?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Siobhan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Pam?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Sally?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Tristian?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Felicia?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Clive?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Paul?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes.

Iain?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no

Henry?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes

Alice?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Dorothy?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

No

Melvin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lloyd?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't think so

Harry?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Lizzie?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I used to work with a Liz - a very difficult person.

Herman?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Harrison?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Think my son had a friend at school called Harrison plus it was the name of our labrador.

Freda?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Bonnie?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Clyde?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Stone?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Judy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Gerardo?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Alicia?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Gavin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Aaron?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Stacey?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Mick?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes

Giovanni?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Richard Antlerhat?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. He's the assistant store manager of the nearby bass pro shop. He's is a 3-time regional deer-hunting champion. He's known for his mastery in being stealthy and sneaking up on unsuspecting wild deers. No expert hunters could ever explain how he's able to do so.

- - -

Peg?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Roger?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. He was the kid who stabbed me in the leg with his pencil over and over again during class (He seemed so harmless until then).

John?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Dawn?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes…used to work with someone by that name and she was, uh, quite a handful to deal with.


Andrea?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Ryan?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Tina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Heidi?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Madison?


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

No.
Nicolas?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Christa?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes.

Nita?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Lamont?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

No

Norman?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jeremy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Angela?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Gerald?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Gloria?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Jonathan?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Paddy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Perry?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

No

Jacques?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Omar?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Filipe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Noah?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Moses?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Nope

Angela?


----------



## Sleepy Stitcher (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes!

Carlton?


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

No.

Ronald?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no

Ginny?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Julia?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Yeah, she was a classmate that always tried her hardest to not fart audibly, to no avail.

Ever met a Xochitl?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Austin?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Bud?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Seth?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no

Ryan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so

Rusty Propellernose?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Carl?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Rudy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Elon?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Elon Musk is the only one I've ever heard of.

Paula?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, knew a nurse called Paula once.

Bruno?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't think so.

Saruman?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Shirley?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Ginger?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Sidney?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Lansford?


----------



## alwaystooquiet (2 mo ago)

No.

Jack?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Diane?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

William?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Mary Sue?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Wesley?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Imogen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Tyler?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Todd?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've known several Todds

Judy?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes

Rupert?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Trey?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.

Franklin?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Logan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Jimbob Greentoed?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Never. 

Donald Trump?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Only a Don/Donald without the 'Trump' 

Joe?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes

Alfred?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Martha?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Aye

Agnes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Betty?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure

Ray?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes

Lisa?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Jordan?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm tripping out a little because the name I thought of asking next before I opened the thread was Jordan...I was thinking Michael Jordan at first then I thought Jordan...

Anyway, Nope. Only in last name.

Chloe?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Madison?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No. 

Tina?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely - a few I think.

Tiana?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Doug?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Frank?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Forest?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Henry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Joyce?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Janice?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Billy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Nathan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah

Jared?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Paul?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, got a cousin named Paul.

Joshua?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably

Rosco?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Jerry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Maggie?


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

No

Rufus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Mildred?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Perry?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Barry?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Pamela?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pam, yes. 

Laura?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Adam?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes

Garry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure.

Dorothy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, got a cousin named Dorothy.

Reggie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Barney?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Brandon?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Roger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Darrel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes.

Edward?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Veronica?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Jody?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Roy?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

No.

Oliver?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Casey?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Mike?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Mason?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Ron?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes (Technically, he was called Ronnie But I like Ron. It's a great no nonsense name)

Mindy?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Megan?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Dale?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, one cousin is married to a Dale.

Fred?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I am not sure. I think I probably must have known a Fred but I can't remember. 

Kramer?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No

Jerry?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Ken?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, several Kens.

Reginald?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Leslie?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Samuel?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so but I'm not sure.

Kate?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Andrea?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't remember.

Chuck?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.


Oscar?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope

Bartholomew?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Tammy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably, just can't recall one offhand. 

Cindy?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Sally?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Zachary?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No

Shane?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Aaron?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. 

Bruce?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes.

Meaghan?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't think so.

Rick?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Charlie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes

Stanley?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Ryan?


----------

